# What are best and most playable E-Guitar vsts? (With a rich, intense sound)



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 2, 2017)

I would want to use them for symphonic rock kind of music. Like epic-trailer-heavymetal-orchestral-cinematic-action...

OK... like the music from TSFH's Power of Darkness album.
Thank you!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 2, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> I would want to use them for symphonic rock kind of music. Like epic-trailer-heavymetal-orchestral-cinematic-action...
> 
> OK... like the music from TSFH's Power of Darkness album.
> Thank you!




Dunno, but cannot think of better resource than Greg @ Orange Tree Samples.com. Easy Support Tab and he is usually very informative about alternatives. +++ he will never BS you if he doesn't know. 

https://www.orangetreesamples.com/support


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 2, 2017)

Maybe listen to these demos of V-Metal by Prominy and see if the sound suits you.
You'll probably need an amp sim like Guitar Rig or Amplitube (the demos use them).


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow... I just discovered this!


----------



## Vastman (Sep 3, 2017)

*Dear Customer,

at Dream Audio Tools we are running our September Sale.Over ten products are 30% OFF for a limited time*
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-fingers-volume-two-for-kontakt/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="2b0b2f32-f6ef-4c18-a321-8b69fce6e8f9.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/2b0b2f32-f6ef-4c18-a321-8b69fce6e8f9.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/2b0b2f32-f6ef-4c18-a321-8b69fce6e8f9.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/2b0b2f32-f6ef-4c18-a321-8b69fce6e8f9.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="2b0b2f32-f6ef-4c18-a321-8b69fce6e8f9.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-fingers-volume-two-for-kontakt/ (Indie Fingers Volume Two: The neck)*
Electric guitar playable phrases, sustained instruments and chords. Includes the tremolo and "Tarantino style" tones and chords.
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-fingers-volume-three-rhythmic-mayhem/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="bd60929e-4a0c-4738-9a0d-7c445219940c.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/bd60929e-4a0c-4738-9a0d-7c445219940c.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/bd60929e-4a0c-4738-9a0d-7c445219940c.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/bd60929e-4a0c-4738-9a0d-7c445219940c.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="bd60929e-4a0c-4738-9a0d-7c445219940c.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-fingers-volume-three-rhythmic-mayhem/ (Indie Fingers Volume Three)*
A rich collection of Electric Guitar fully playable patterns and special designed patches
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-fingers-volume-five-nylon-edition-guitar-samples/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="ac89be8f-b9a8-404c-9b01-5d9f2dfc9b90.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/ac89be8f-b9a8-404c-9b01-5d9f2dfc9b90.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/ac89be8f-b9a8-404c-9b01-5d9f2dfc9b90.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/ac89be8f-b9a8-404c-9b01-5d9f2dfc9b90.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="ac89be8f-b9a8-404c-9b01-5d9f2dfc9b90.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-fingers-volume-five-nylon-edition-guitar-samples/ (Indie Fingers Volume Four: Nylon)*
Explore and enjoy authentic Nylon Guitar sounds with playable patterns, phrases, sustained instruments and effects
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-mandolin-sample-library/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="80dc3631-0216-438d-8070-90d27e298749.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/80dc3631-0216-438d-8070-90d27e298749.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/80dc3631-0216-438d-8070-90d27e298749.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/80dc3631-0216-438d-8070-90d27e298749.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="80dc3631-0216-438d-8070-90d27e298749.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-mandolin-sample-library/ (Indie Mandolin)*
A complete set of Folk Mandolin sequenced patches and sustained instruments
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-dobro-sample-library/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="2821e0f6-d0d2-47be-aaef-37d9113c35c8.png"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/2821e0f6-d0d2-47be-aaef-37d9113c35c8.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/2821e0f6-d0d2-47be-aaef-37d9113c35c8.png"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/2821e0f6-d0d2-47be-aaef-37d9113c35c8.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="2821e0f6-d0d2-47be-aaef-37d9113c35c8.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-dobro-sample-library/ (Indie Dobro)*
Authentic sounding Resonator Guitar captured with its full raw and unpolished character
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/dream-rythms-kontakt/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="5e5c86f3-fd20-4395-8344-d263075f57a0.png"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/5e5c86f3-fd20-4395-8344-d263075f57a0.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/5e5c86f3-fd20-4395-8344-d263075f57a0.png"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/5e5c86f3-fd20-4395-8344-d263075f57a0.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="5e5c86f3-fd20-4395-8344-d263075f57a0.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/dream-rythms-kontakt/ (Dream Rythms 2.0)*
Modular library featuring more than one hundred combinable rhythms and sequences, including warped keys, guitars, synths, basses, kicks and percussive elements
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/handrums-hand-drums-sample-library/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="8b32b024-743c-430d-9c30-9464dd71625a.png"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/8b32b024-743c-430d-9c30-9464dd71625a.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/8b32b024-743c-430d-9c30-9464dd71625a.png"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/8b32b024-743c-430d-9c30-9464dd71625a.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="8b32b024-743c-430d-9c30-9464dd71625a.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/handrums-hand-drums-sample-library/ (Handrums)*
A wide selection of Drum Instruments released playing drums with hands, fingers and other body parts
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/dream-kalimba-sample-library-for-kontakt/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="f4f92fa7-d6af-44fd-b0e3-c2cc09c807f7.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/f4f92fa7-d6af-44fd-b0e3-c2cc09c807f7.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/f4f92fa7-d6af-44fd-b0e3-c2cc09c807f7.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/f4f92fa7-d6af-44fd-b0e3-c2cc09c807f7.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="f4f92fa7-d6af-44fd-b0e3-c2cc09c807f7.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/dream-kalimba-sample-library-for-kontakt/ (Dream Kalimba)*
A pretty musical pickup Kalimba, sampled using fingers, nails and plectrum. It also features “overdriven” and “synthetized” additional sets
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/dream-circle-gong-sample-library-for-kontakt/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="05b4f5ed-9577-4b03-a886-d52a8bc4a324.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/05b4f5ed-9577-4b03-a886-d52a8bc4a324.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/05b4f5ed-9577-4b03-a886-d52a8bc4a324.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/05b4f5ed-9577-4b03-a886-d52a8bc4a324.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="05b4f5ed-9577-4b03-a886-d52a8bc4a324.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/dream-circle-gong-sample-library-for-kontakt/ (Dream Circle)*
Hits And Effect Capturing all the nuances of a Small Handmade Brass Gong
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/dream-keys-complete-piano-samples/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="fa8a91dc-e656-48c8-809a-263ed2300d79.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/fa8a91dc-e656-48c8-809a-263ed2300d79.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/fa8a91dc-e656-48c8-809a-263ed2300d79.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/6ef004dd1b1309f33cca8853c/images/fa8a91dc-e656-48c8-809a-263ed2300d79.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="fa8a91dc-e656-48c8-809a-263ed2300d79.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/dream-keys-complete-piano-samples/ (Dream Keys)*
Our collection of carefully “designed” cinematic piano instruments derived from two different piano sets
*For more info about our current sale:*
http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product-category/specials/
Best
The Dream Audio Tools team
http://www.dreamaudiotools.com


----------



## DSmolken (Sep 3, 2017)

Prominy's the huge and complicated choice, many people find it theoretically sounds best but in real life is a lot of work to use. For something simpler, Impact Shreddage series is very metal-oriented, Orange Tree and Ample have some solid guitars also, and that new 7-string also looks like s solid contender.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 3, 2017)

L O V E Y O U R K N O B S


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 4, 2017)

DSmolken said:


> Prominy's the huge and complicated choice


i don't find both V-Metal and the SG complicated. if you use the "performance" multi all you need to do is keyswitch and play.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 4, 2017)

I still use Musiclab Realeight. The new "humanize" update in v4 dramatically improves the playability and response and i always find myself reverting to it. I also love that you can assign different functions to the pedal (wah etc). Of course you need a great amp sim to pair it with, in my case i use the fantastic S-Gear. 

I honestly never warmed up to how V metal's tone sounds, too rough around the edges and one-dimensional but again that's expected with a VI that is sampled after a Humbucker. Nothing wrong with that. To each their own....


----------



## ptram (Sep 4, 2017)

I could discover that Pettinhouse has his full collection at an incredibly low price for an ongoing summer promotion. Just downloading them. The rock guitars are very powerful.

Paolo


----------



## evilantal (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd say Heaver7Strings and Evolution Dracus are the heavy Hitters on the block atm.
With H7S having the most instant gratification.

NB: Based on observation, demo's and video's. I don't own the products.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 6, 2018)

What guitar vst can you recommend for metal & punk rock? evolution Dracus, rock standard?


----------



## Fry777 (Aug 6, 2018)

Anyone knows a vst that would sound close to this :


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 6, 2018)

I think guitar VST's are an even bigger rat hole than string libraries. It's another balance between play ability and key switching articulations, varying pitch here and there and layering in guitar FX like fret noises etc... On top of that there is the added rat hole of which Amp Sim is the most realistic and best to mate with the guitar library you are using unless you use something with baked in sounds like MOR 1& 2 or Strezov's Distort2. On top of that, there is another rat hole of what are the best impulse responses to go with the Amp Sim or are you happy with what's included in what you have. It gets to be quite the adventure. Of course, OTS and a few others do have some built in Amps in Kontakt but I've never found them to be on par with Scuffham or others, especially for the High Gain stuff, so in my opinion an Ampsim is a must.

There is one library that I don't own but constantly hear great things about which is EW Ghostwriter. The guitars in that are supposedly very playable and it contains both processed sounds that you can play out of the box as well as unprocessed that you can use an ampsim for. This library has been praised by some folks who's opinions I trust so I may pick it up myself one day, and the benefit being that it contains more than just guitars.

Most of the usual suspects made by Orange Tree Samples, Amplesound, Pettinhouse,Impact Soundworks and Prominy will be excellent and it just come down to your willingness to go through the learning curve. Not a single person here probably has all of these to compare so it will come down to your personal preference in sound and workflow.- although sound is largely dependent on the Ampsim.

For High Gain, these are the ones I would choose between- Shreddage IBZ, Evolution Dracus, Ample Metal Eclipse, Realeight or the Heaver7String you mentioned.

Or- if you want out of the box sound then Ghostwriter or The Dark Side or maybe even Distort 2 (although I haven't been as convinced by the demos of that one).

For Ampsims- Scuffham, Bias, Kaussa, Kazrog Thermionik, Overloud TH3, or the free LePou Plugins with the right impulse response can sound just as good as any paid AmpSim. just scour the web for free Impulse Responses or buy some Redwire impulses which are supposed to be top notch.

There is plenty more that can be discussed about this topic but now you see what I mean by rat hole


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 6, 2018)

Still for me the best guitar vst is Iron Axe from Xhun Audio. But still (after so many years....) 32 bit. Its the only real reason I need Jbridge. But if you want a strat that sounds like a strat....of course not really the question in this post but I think I just mention it in case of "rathole guitar vst"


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 11, 2018)

First I would like to say thanks for all the great help, I'm not a guitar player & am writing demos for pro's in the studio. I have been using ministry of rock & it works pretty good, the sounds are AWESOME, but a guitar player told me "you're just playing 5ths" & use should try orange tree etc..

I don't know anything about chords, tuning etc, I'm a pro drummer that writes songs for bands that have no idea how to arrange, or perform a hit. No problem editing to get smooth chords & some articulations, just a good sketch for people to play. 

Thank you for all your feedback I have looked all over the web, youtube sites, forums etc. & so many helpful videos & reviews by everyone demonstrating the software, just one question before I pull the trigger on a new guitar VST. 
I asked orange tree samples which of their libraries (evo dracus or rock standard) is able to play both of these types of music.Punk rock & heavy guitars( Please see my previous post for two songs) -

Dracus is a 7 string, can I still play standard punk chords on it? Can I modify standard to get deep chugs? 

again, thanks for your help!!


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 11, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> What guitar vst can you recommend for metal & punk rock? evolution Dracus, rock standard?



RealLPC or Ample Metal Eclipse could get you something similar to the first link.
Heavier7Strings for the second link.



Fry777 said:


> Anyone knows a vst that would sound close to this



I feel like most electric guitar VST/libraries can pull that off, granted you program it correctly.
I'm inclined to say Ample Metal Eclipse/Heavier7Strings but you have a myriad of options here if you're just interested in solos/leadwork.

OTS libraries are great although I didn't find them suitable for rhythm legato strumming. Especially doubletracked. I feel they don't supply enough RR's for this to sound at least okay. But its been a while since I've used them so my opinion may change later. They've made an engine update so I'll need to mess with that.



pderbidge said:


> I think guitar VST's are an even bigger rat hole than string libraries. It's another balance between play ability and key switching articulations, varying pitch here and there and layering in guitar FX like fret noises etc... On top of that there is the added rat hole of which Amp Sim is the most realistic and best to mate with the guitar library you are using unless you use something with baked in sounds like MOR 1& 2 or Strezov's Distort2. On top of that, there is another rat hole of what are the best impulse responses to go with the Amp Sim or are you happy with what's included in what you have. It gets to be quite the adventure.



As a guitar library-focused producer, I agree wholeheartedly with this. It can be super complicated to figure out which product best suits your music. Personally, Shreddage IBZ and Heavier7Strings are absolute kings to me and will work with most contexts, granted you know what you're doing. But what may be most suitable for one may not necessarily be what another is looking for! It's very nerve wracking. I own quite a bit of these products so I like to base recommendations off of reference tracks. Eventually I'll put up comparison videos so people can get a better understanding of their pros and cons.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 11, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> just one question before I pull the trigger on a new guitar VST.
> I asked orange tree samples which of their libraries (evo dracus or rock standard) is able to play both of these types of music.Punk rock & heavy guitars( Please see my previous post for two songs) -
> 
> Dracus is a 7 string, can I still play standard punk chords on it? Can I modify standard to get deep chugs?
> ...



Somehow missed this comment in my last reply, my mistake.
Dracus is an 8-string guitar library. I imagine you can pretty much play any chord you want, although they introduced a new chord engine if I remember correctly. I think you have to set up custom chords and assign them to keyswitches.

I like the other ones I recommended you better because you don't really have to deal with that setup, you can just throw the chords on the piano roll. I find it to be a lot more intuitive this way. Instant gratification.

For deep chugs I _always_ recommend the Shreddage guitars (there's a couple of them). Impact Soundworks knows what they're doing with those palm mutes.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 11, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> For deep chugs I _always_ recommend the Shreddage guitars (there's a couple of them). Impact Soundworks knows what they're doing with those palm mutes.



I hear great things about shreddage 2. Unfortunately, I have the first shreddage & it just doesn't work, well for me. I can't figure out how to get any consistent sounds. 
I wanted to buy their summer deal, I'm just worried that it will be the same. 
No disrespect to Impact Soundworks. If that deal was available now, I would probably buy it. 
Honestly, I'm only concerned with the sound & rhythm playing. I know the rhythm will be hard to find. 
I really do love East West mor 2 sounds.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 11, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> I hear great things about shreddage 2. Unfortunately, I have the first shreddage & it just doesn't work, well for me. I can't figure out how to get any consistent sounds.
> I wanted to buy their summer deal, I'm just worried that it will be the same.
> No disrespect to Impact Soundworks. If that deal was available now, I would probably buy it.
> Honestly, I'm only concerned with the sound & rhythm playing. I know the rhythm will be hard to find.
> I really do love East West mor 2 sounds.



I completely understand where you're coming from. Although worth noting that the first Shreddage's engine is super outdated in comparison! I would have probably saved you time if I'd mentioned that earlier. The later products are miles ahead of it.

You should be fine if you grab Shreddage 2 IBZ or SRP. The original S2 is great too but I personally find the other two far more versatile (especially with additional mute layers). There's also a "Legacy" toggle for your projects using the original Shreddage. It remaps the layout to your usual octaves of single notes and chords.

_If_ you ever decide to get a second one, get Shreddage Classic for some of the best rhythm playability vst guitars can offer IMO. I say second because Classic unfortunately requires any one of the S2 guitars to operate. And since you already own the first Shreddage you are eligible for a discount on it. Its basically the same sample content as the first but a *_greatly*_ overhauled engine that is unrecognizably better than the original.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 11, 2018)

What really helps is running the audio through something like Guitar Rig 4. You can take an okay guitar vst and turn it into a great metal guitar using the right amps and effects. 

For basic strumming, there is also Virtual Guitarist Iron and Rob Papen's RG. Both do a metal sound. Though I do like both MusicLab's RealStrat and OT's Dracus.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 11, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> What really helps is running the audio through something like Guitar Rig 4. You can take an okay guitar vst and turn it into a great metal guitar using the right amps and effects.
> 
> For basic strumming, there is also Virtual Guitarist Iron and Rob Papen's RG. Both do a metal sound. Though I do like both MusicLab's RealStrat and OT's Dracus.



You can actually get arguably way better tones by using free plugins. Lepou amps + good IR's. But tonecrafting is indeed another rabbit hole...

I've seen a video on VG Iron and RG. I don't own them but from what I've heard there they seem to be more suitable for pop and way less suitable for what robdrmz is asking for. Or maybe for scoring where the guitar is the least focused instrument but some grit is called for. Same for RealStrat. Dracus, I really want to like it but I have not had a good experience getting it to play convincing doubletracked strumming rhythm. Fantastic clean tone though, it still has a purpose in my arsenal.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 11, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> You can actually get arguably way better tones by using free plugins. Lepou amps + good IR's. But tonecrafting is indeed another rabbit hole...
> 
> Dracus, I really want to like it but I have not had a good experience getting it to play convincing doubletracked strumming rhythm. Fantastic clean tone though, it still has a purpose in my arsenal.



Agreed, tone crafting IS another time leech. I have revalver & the sound is ok, not even close to the East West sounds. I really like the tone shaping MOR2 gives you. Selecting cabinets & mics then reverbs. I've worked in East West's studios so maybe I'm a bit biased. 

The drumkits not so much. I use Slate drums currently.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 11, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> Agreed, tone crafting IS another time leech. I have revalver & the sound is ok, not even close to the East West sounds. I really like the tone shaping MOR2 gives you. Selecting cabinets & mics then reverbs. I've worked in East West's studios so maybe I'm a bit biased.
> 
> The drumkits not so much. I use Slate drums currently.



My ears tell me MOR2 is way more orchestral focused, not too suitable for decent authenticity. Well, the leadwork is nice but that's about it.
ReValver HPSE is fine for leads/solos, but absolute rubbish for anything else IMO.

Drums are yet _another_ rabbit hole. I personally feel like I've gotten great mileage out of Slate drums but its not for everyone. Most metal folk seem to trust either Toontrack stuff, some other samplers, or some more specific scope drum samples with NKI's.

Here's some of my small examples of what you can achieve. These will be made into full songs eventually but I think they make alright proof-of-concept clips.

Falling Down Excerpt (Nu Metal/Metalcore)
Funhouse Mayhem Excerpt (Rock)
Zombie Tragedy Excerpt (Rock)
Happy Djent Thing (Prog)


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 11, 2018)

For heavy rhythm tasks the Uproar RAW has proven the most easy to use and fantastic result library. For more intricate (and even solo) work it's Prominy's V-Metal or the Orange Tree Sample stuff for me. Although I have to admit, the time it takes to program a decent and somewhat realistic guitar solo is ridiculous compared to a short call to your guitarist of choice and have it done live.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 11, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> You can actually get arguably way better tones by using free plugins. Lepou amps + good IR's. But tonecrafting is indeed another rabbit hole...
> 
> I've seen a video on VG Iron and RG. I don't own them but from what I've heard there they seem to be more suitable for pop and way less suitable for what robdrmz is asking for. Or maybe for scoring where the guitar is the least focused instrument but some grit is called for. Same for RealStrat. Dracus, I really want to like it but I have not had a good experience getting it to play convincing doubletracked strumming rhythm. Fantastic clean tone though, it still has a purpose in my arsenal.


I was just using Guitar Rig as an example because I believe there is a free version. Though maybe it is an IK Multimedia one that is free. I have a few that came with other things I bought (bundled) so i don't remember which are free and which are paid for. 

And? Some of the guitar vsts do come with amps and distortion, but most aren't that great to my ears. 

Yes, RG and Iron are Rhythm guitars. This is true. But if you want a strumming pattern, I have had good luck with Iron. Not so much RG, but RG allows for more programming.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 12, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I was just using Guitar Rig as an example because I believe there is a free version. Though maybe it is an IK Multimedia one that is free. I have a few that came with other things I bought (bundled) so i don't remember which are free and which are paid for.
> 
> And? Some of the guitar vsts do come with amps and distortion, but most aren't that great to my ears.
> 
> Yes, RG and Iron are Rhythm guitars. This is true. But if you want a strumming pattern, I have had good luck with Iron. Not so much RG, but RG allows for more programming.



Ah! Good point about the free versions. Didn't think about that. Those in particular left much to be desired for me... but then again that's how the business model works. Not bad products and I have my own uses for them.

Yep, generally from what I've observed, the built in tone stuff with guitar VST's end up a bit mediocre for rhythm. My only exception is H7S' tone stuff. I was skeptical at first but it completely schooled me.
Overall mishandling of the freeware tone plugins has left misleading bad impressions to those who don't delve. They're definitely used in professional environments. I remember seeing a video or two with Andrew Wade using LePou amps.

Yeah, I shouldn't discredit the abilities of RG and Iron if I don't own them. Maybe I'll try them sometime if they have a demo, but I'm finding it difficult to believe I'd get much use out of them.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Aug 12, 2018)

I just want a John Petrucci VI, with some pre-recorded solo licks included, so that I don't have to play my own guitar ever again.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 12, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> Here's some of my small examples of what you can achieve. These will be made into full songs eventually but I think they make alright proof-of-concept clips.
> 
> Falling Down Excerpt (Nu Metal/Metalcore)
> Funhouse Mayhem Excerpt (Rock)
> ...



Wow those are great, all shreddage huh? Does shreddage 2 have a chord engine like OTS evolution engine?
I need shreddage 2 to upgrade as you were saying. 
My composer cloud subscription renews Monday & I want to buy a guitar vst before then.


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 12, 2018)

Shreddage SRP is my go-to now. The Shreddage articulations engine takes 3rd party amp sims well and the SRP in specific is very versatile. Find a *very good* amp sim plugin that responds well to dynamics and you're good to go. Scufham S-gear comes to mind but nowadays i use the Waves PRS amps which replaced S-Gear as my go-to amp sim plugin. They're that good.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 12, 2018)

Can’t get past OrangeTreeSamples myself. Best of the best in my book. Huge selection, wonderful sound and amazing playability. IK amps sims are quite good as well.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Aug 12, 2018)

Guitar is probably the easiest instrument to record for bedroom producers or small studio owners. Even the cheapest interfaces come with 1/4in inputs, some of which are Hi-Z, and there's a ton of amp and cabinet simulators out there. 

If you find you're using a lot of guitar in your compositions, especially for basic chord progressions, you'll save a ton of time learning to play. I doubt it'll take more than a month practicing for 20 minutes a day to pick up power, barre and open chords, which you can just slap a capo on whenever you need to change keys. As a guitar player, programming MIDI guitar to get some feel into it seems like an absolute nightmare, so not only will you have better results it'll end up saving you brain power to spend on much better pursuits. 

The money investment is less than most of these libraries if you already have an interface. Finding decent used guitars isn't very hard if you do a little digging. For amp sims, I haven't found anything even close to Scuffham S-Gear, but Guitar Rig 5 will do fine if you have that already from Komplete. I know some people like Thermionik for heavier stuff but I haven't had much luck with them.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 12, 2018)

rapscallione said:


> Guitar is probably the easiest instrument to record for bedroom producers or small studio owners. Even the cheapest interfaces come with 1/4in inputs, some of which are Hi-Z, and there's a ton of amp and cabinet simulators out there.
> As a guitar player, programming MIDI guitar to get some feel into it seems like an absolute nightmare, so not only will you have better results it'll end up saving you brain power to spend on much better pursuits



I appreciate your sentiment. Actually, I have quality studio gear. Great interfaces,pre's etc. You are right, playing blues progressions with a drop C Schecter thru a triple rec sounds great, I just can't play the guitar. My fingers just don't work. I've tried for years.

"to get some feel into it" build arragements, then hand them to my studio guys & mixing, for final production.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 12, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> Wow those are great, all shreddage huh? Does shreddage 2 have a chord engine like OTS evolution engine?
> I need shreddage 2 to upgrade as you were saying.
> My composer cloud subscription renews Monday & I want to buy a guitar vst before then.



I'm actually not sure if it has a strum engine. I'm curious on that also. H7S does, though.

Honestly the chords I threw in the piano roll weren't even humanized when I rendered those clips and were still able to give that lively of a sound. There is opportunity to have these sound a bit better than what I showed you, being just WIP's. Humanizing notes isn't entirely necessary, but encouraged.

I messed a bit with Dracus and I felt like its chord features had my writing grind to a halt. Not that its bad or anything. I'm sure I'd find more usage if I messed with it more. To be fair, I'm very used to just throwing on MIDI and expecting most things to work right off the bat. I really appreciate it when libraries are built like this, which is why I instantly became a fan of Shreddage 2.

The clips you showed earlier did lean me towards recommending Heavier7Strings, Ample Metal Eclipse, or RealLPC. Worth noting that the last two are 6 string guitars and H7S is... well yeah. This is important to know for a ballpark estimate of how strong the low chugs will be. If you plan on doing such a thing. Generally a better idea with going for a 7 string than a 6 because just pitching a 6 down will result in loss of timbre. Not that it'll sound terrible, it just won't sound _as_ good.

If you have a guitarist that can play your parts already, it may matter less how good the VST you choose is. But if you want one consistently good if your guitarist is ever unavailable, I'd say go with Shreddage 2 IBZ/SRP or H7S. Just my two cents from years of VST guitar experience.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 12, 2018)

If you want to hear the difference amp sims can make to a guitar library, I invite you to go to the Impact Soundworks site, go to the Archtop page, and listen to Brad Jerkins "The King and His Blues". In that piece Brad took the sound of the hollowbody and turned into the most amazing sounding blues guitar using plugins. I can't quite recall now what plugins/sims he had used, but I don't think it was any of the ones I've noticed here. So perhaps if he (@guydoingmusic) sees this thread, he might be able to offer some valuable tips.

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/archtop-hollowbody-electric-guitar/


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 12, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Shreddage SRP is my go-to now. The Shreddage articulations engine takes 3rd party amp sims well and the SRP in specific is very versatile. Find a *very good* amp sim plugin that responds well to dynamics and you're good to go. Scufham S-gear comes to mind but nowadays i use the Waves PRS amps which replaced S-Gear as my go-to amp sim plugin. They're that good.


Do you use external impulse responses with PRS or what it comes with.


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 12, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> Do you use external impulse responses with PRS or what it comes with.


What it comes with.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 12, 2018)

playz123 said:


> If you want to hear the difference amp sims can make to a guitar library, I invite you to go to the Impact Soundworks site, go to the Archtop page, and listen to Brad Jerkins "The King and His Blues". In that piece Brad took the sound of the hollowbody and turned into the most amazing sounding blues guitar using plugins. I can't quite recall now what plugins/sims he had used, but I don't think it was any of the ones I've noticed here. So perhaps if he (@guydoingmusic) sees this thread, he might be able to offer some valuable tips.
> 
> https://impactsoundworks.com/product/archtop-hollowbody-electric-guitar/



Really good guitar although I'm not so sure that's the kind robdrmz is looking for, given his examples.


----------



## Øivind (Aug 12, 2018)

Heavier7Strings is awesome, and i believe they are updating it to a 9string.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 12, 2018)

oivind_rosvold said:


> Heavier7Strings is awesome, and i believe they are updating it to a 9string.



Common misconception. They are still doing updates for H7S but the 9 stringer will be a different product.
Due to mixed signals on ThreeBody's part, it is uncertain whether it will be a 9 string or 10 string.
Given anything past 8 is ridiculous, they may have intention to market it as both an electric guitar and bass. But that is speculation on my part since users have expressed interest in a bass product from ThreeBody. I appreciate lower strings, I like to have the option to go super low.


----------



## Øivind (Aug 12, 2018)

Ah, right, yeah it was he wording on their forum (the next-generation version of H7S) that made me think it was an update, still, H7S is a killer product.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 12, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> Really good guitar although I'm not so sure that's the kind robdrmz is looking for, given his examples.


Of course, but my comment was obviously about what one can do with plugins once a library is purchased, and their value with any guitar library, not about what guitar library he should actually buy. Plugins can alter the sound of any library he does buy, and I think it's an important thing to remember when purchasing. Hoped that was clear to respondents.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Aug 12, 2018)

Another vote for Prominy V-Metal. I don't find it particularly hard to get started using it. It's incredibly deep, though, so it will take you a LONG way. Pair it with good amp simulator and efx plug-ins, and you'll have limitless potential.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 12, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Of course, but my comment was obviously about what one can do with plugins once a library is purchased, and their value with any guitar library, not about what guitar library he should actually buy. Plugins can alter the sound of any library he does buy, and I think it's an important thing to remember when purchasing. Hoped that was clear to respondents.



Ah, right! I don't know how I missed that. My mistake  yes very solid point.

Prominy V-Metal, I'd be all for it but the learning curve is pretty steep... fantastic sounds but not for the faint of heart! I'd be more inclined to recommend it to advanced users of guitar VST's.


----------



## TrojakEW (Aug 13, 2018)

Well I have OTS Dracus (also Infinity and Stratosphere), Shreddage 2 SRP and Classic and Heavier7Strings so I can compare them from the point of non guitar player. OTS Dracus is easy to use and nice sounding but using it for hard chugs/riffs, uhmm well not quite good. Not much round-robins for that.

Shreddage 2 is nice for hard stuff and also quite easy to use. Here is my attempt to use it and it is my first track ever I used eguitar. Guitar Rig 5 used on it. Make this track after about 30 minutes of shreddage testing.


Now the last and my favorite is Heavier7Strings. If I have too choose one from these I will for sure chose H7S, (but I'm gald I have all of them since all of them are nice and usable even for noob like me). Easy to use good sounding and versatile with onboard effects rack that can be also used separately. Here is attempt to make track with it:


This is my view as person who doesn't know anything about how to play guitar. I just load instrument and play it how I want without spending too much time to learni how to use it. Also I don't use and test strumming engine in any of these so don't ask about it. If I need strumming I will rather do it manually inside DAW.


----------



## Motr3b (Aug 13, 2018)

TrojakEW said:


> Shreddage 2 is nice for hard stuff and also quite easy to use. Here is my attempt to use it and it is my first track ever I used eguitar. Guitar Rig 5 used on it. Make this track after about 30 minutes of shreddage testing.



nice song, may i ask what choir library you used for the song?


----------



## TrojakEW (Aug 13, 2018)

I have used Requiem Light from Soundiron and also Atlus from best service for that renaissance vocal.


----------



## Motr3b (Aug 13, 2018)

TrojakEW said:


> I have used Requiem Light from Soundiron.


well i have that plugin, it was my fault saying choir when i actually was asking about the solo female vocal at 1:12??
i'm not sure if requiem is capable of that sound,maybe i should dig into the library a bit more.
also between the Heavier7Strings and shreddage, which one do you prefer ?


----------



## TrojakEW (Aug 13, 2018)

Well that solo femalo vocal is actually not a female vocal  but a male. It is Best Service Atlus. What do I prefer between Shreddage and H7S I say H7S but Shreddage is unique too and i like it too since it have diferent sound. For heavy chugs/riffs I think Shreddage but fact that H7S has its own fx rack is great and I think it is little more versatile but user is always what really limit the instrument. I don't even scratch the surface with both of them. I think you can't go wrong with any of these two.


----------



## Motr3b (Aug 13, 2018)

TrojakEW said:


> Well that solo femalo vocal is actually not a female vocal  but a male. It is Best Service Atlus. What do I prefer between Shreddage and H7S I say H7S but Shreddage is unique too and i like it too since it have diferent sound. For heavy chugs/riffs I think Shreddage but fact that H7S has its own fx rack is great and I think it is little more versatile but user is always what really limit the instrument. I don't even scratch the surface with both of them. I think you can't go wrong with any of these two.


It's a male vocal ??? Wow..., i must check that out.
Thnx for the info, i think i'll get shreddage.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 13, 2018)

Motr3b said:


> It's a male vocal ??? Wow..., i must check that out.
> Thnx for the info, i think i'll get shreddage.



I recommend IBZ or SRP, the first one is a bit outdated


----------



## TrojakEW (Aug 13, 2018)

Ahh yes I forgot to mention I used SRP. Sorry.


----------



## Motr3b (Aug 13, 2018)

thank you both 
i'll soon get either.


----------



## Dex (Aug 13, 2018)

AME is in drop C tuning so it can go pretty low.

The shreddage guitars are a little easier to program than AME because the engine is more flexible. For instance, if you want to mix hammer ons with legato slides on AME you have to use a fixed keyswitch. The shreddage guitars can be set up to do both with just velocity if you want, or with any keyswitch you want. Neither has tempo synced slides though. OTS has an even more flexible engine and tempo synced slides, but not enough rrs for chugs.

No idea what the h7s engine is like but it claims infinite rrs and the demos sound great. There's no indication of how much third party fx or external mastering, etc is used in the demos though.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 13, 2018)

Dex said:


> AME is in drop C tuning so it can go pretty low.
> 
> The shreddage guitars are a little easier to program than AME because the engine is more flexible. For instance, if you want to mix hammer ons with legato slides on AME you have to use a fixed keyswitch. The shreddage guitars can be set up to do both with just velocity if you want, or with any keyswitch you want. Neither has tempo synced slides though. OTS has an even more flexible engine and tempo synced slides, but not enough rrs for chugs.
> 
> No idea what the h7s engine is like but it claims infinite rrs and the demos sound great. There's no indication of how much third party fx or external mastering, etc is used in the demos though.



S2 guitars and even Classic all go to drop G, and of course you can transpose the instrument a tad lower if you need to without losing much timbre. I do this with IBZ. Drop C isn't enough for me lol.

H7S doesn't necessarily have "infinite RR's," more like a marketing term. It uses some fancy DSP engine (that they call the thrash engine) that modifies the existing samples on the fly to adapt to the situation. Things like formant shifting and specific EQ moves and such. It stays impressively consistent. The real amount of RR is unclear. If it truly were infinite RR, there wouldn't be any cancelling out if you were to run two instances left and right, playing same notes. Does it sound good? Hell yes it does. The chord strumming is ridiculously impressive.

My H7S demos only used the internal amp stuff + additional post processing. I personally found it a bit easier to get good mixes with H7S, but I think that's mainly due to how well it maintained a wide sound with rhythm guitars. I still personally prefer Shreddage IBZ because it has some key points that are more important to me.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 13, 2018)

Haven't heard much about Electri6ity, anyone use it? That is a lot of money, seems nice though.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 13, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> Haven't heard much about Electri6ity, anyone use it? That is a lot of money, seems nice though.



It's way too expensive for me to consider. I feel like they should have just released the guitars individually. Way too risky.

A friend of mine recently purchased it. He seems to be happy with it. He says the lead playing is excellent, but it falls very short on the palm mutes. They sound too weak or something. I'm inclined to believe him, because not every guitar library folk get it right. Personally, mutes are a huge dealbreaker, so I won't be buying it. But if your need is more specific and you don't mind shelling out $400 for that specific need, then it may not be a terrible idea.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 13, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> It's way too expensive for me to consider. I feel like they should have just released the guitars individually. Way too risky.



Yeah $400 could buy a few of those instruments. Anyone use East West Ministry of Rock? What program would you compare the SOUND of MOR to? I liked the versatility & the guitars are heavy enough for me.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 13, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> Yeah $400 could buy a few of those instruments. Anyone use East West Ministry of Rock? What program would you compare the SOUND of MOR to? I liked the versatility & the guitars are heavy enough for me.



I'm under the impression it's more suited towards orchestral/video game tracks that could use some rock/metal flavor, but not so much that it's the main dish. Sounds very midi to me from what I heard in the demos and I wouldn't touch it for the stuff I do. Not that it's a useless product.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 14, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> I'm under the impression it's more suited towards orchestral/video game tracks that could use some rock/metal flavor.



I hear that about most EW/QL products. Not being a guitar player it seems fine for my demos, isn't worth the composer cloud subscription though.
So, I am trying to figure out my Shreddage 1. The demos on IS's website sound great, I just can't find a video or any documents to help.
Re: the other rabbit hole, What do you think about the IK Multimedia MESA BOOGIE triple rec amp sim? I want that sound, the re-valver sounds pretty bad.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 14, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> I hear that about most EW/QL products. Not being a guitar player it seems fine for my demos, isn't worth the composer cloud subscription though.
> So, I am trying to figure out my Shreddage 1. The demos on IS's website sound great, I just can't find a video or any documents to help.
> Re: the other rabbit hole, What do you think about the IK Multimedia MESA BOOGIE triple rec amp sim? I want that sound, the re-valver sounds pretty bad.



It's been years since I toyed with the first Shreddage, I'm not very familiar with it anymore. I'll probably need to re-download the patch sometime and see what's up. Right now I'm working on doing a tutorial series for the Shreddage 2 guitars. I'm sure you'd be able to apply some of the concepts to the first one though.

I have no opinions on the boogie sim as I haven't used it as much as I use the other stuff in Amplitube 3. I don't recommend spending a single cent on any tonecrafting plugins until you have messed with a lot of the free stuff because a lot of the freeware stuff is very high quality. I will include tone in the video series I'm working on but I will be covering enough to get you started. So you can go experimenting on your own.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 15, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> Right now I'm working on doing a tutorial series for the Shreddage 2 guitars.


Thanks for the motivation Mike, I put in the work, lots of try & fail, but using the Emissary amp sim, my sound is shaping up & as for Shreddage, I'm sticking with it. If they EVER offer another deal like this summer, I'm upgrading.
Still curious about the OTS chord engine.


----------



## TrojakEW (Aug 15, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> Right now I'm working on doing a tutorial series for the Shreddage 2 guitars.


I'm sure this will be helpful for me too. Nice Shreddage tracks on your soundcloud.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 16, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> Thanks for the motivation Mike, I put in the work, lots of try & fail, but using the Emissary amp sim, my sound is shaping up & as for Shreddage, I'm sticking with it. If they EVER offer another deal like this summer, I'm upgrading.
> Still curious about the OTS chord engine.



Emissary is great.
Yeah, it was a deal of a lifetime. You may have some luck on Black Friday/Cyber Monday/December sales.
I currently have little experience with the OTS chord engine but I'll figure it out when I have some time to spare.



TrojakEW said:


> I'm sure this will be helpful for me too. Nice Shreddage tracks on your soundcloud.



I'll be covering a lot of material, from tone to technique. So I believe it will 
And thanks!


----------



## Dex (Aug 16, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> as for Shreddage, I'm sticking with it. If they EVER offer another deal like this summer, I'm upgrading.



If you're referring to the "All 4 Shreddage 2 guitars for < $100" deal, I've seen it twice so far, but always from resellers and never on Black Friday. It will probably come around again at some point but who knows when.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 17, 2018)

Dex said:


> If you're referring to the "All 4 Shreddage 2 guitars for < $100" deal, I've seen it twice so far, but always from resellers and never on Black Friday. It will probably come around again at some point but who knows when.


Is the S2 Engine easier to work with? Loading patches & creating multiple tracks for effects has my head spinning. I do like the play ability, now need to get some guitar learning'


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 17, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> Is the S2 Engine easier to work with? Loading patches & creating multiple tracks for effects has my head spinning. I do like the play ability, now need to get some guitar learning'



Way easier. It's just one patch. You can doubletrack with one patch as well, but I like to use two so I can route them out easier for using third party plugins.

With Shreddage 2, a dropdown allows you to choose articulation trigger via Velocity, Keyswitch, or CC. Very customizable.
Example screenshot:





All S2 guitars run on the same engine so the functionality is mostly the same.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 24, 2018)

Mike, 
Awesome thanks. I wonder if S2 IBZ & other expansions will work in the S3 engine, that would be my next purchase.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 24, 2018)

robdrmz said:


> Mike,
> Awesome thanks. I wonder if S2 IBZ & other expansions will work in the S3 engine, that would be my next purchase.



According to the ISW KVR forum, all Shreddage 2 guitars will be ported to the 3 engine. This will be a paid upgrade for each.

However
1. the upgrade will be relatively cheap.
2. the current engine is still very powerful and has been being updated for years so considering how long it's gotten treatment the paid upgrade is reasonable and optional if you own the current version.

Not sure if the port to 3 will already be included if you're a new buyer. I only know as much info as was posted on that forum.

Hope that helps.

Also, don't know if you use Reaper but if you do I have a useful video coming in a few days with some tips on using S2 a little more efficiently on Reaper. The video tutorial series will follow shortly after. This is more like a sample of what to expect.


----------



## robdrmz (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm a StudioOne guy. Never used Reaper, heard good things though. I'm looking forward to the S2 upgrades, I'm still trying to get comfortable with the original engine. Shredding rhythm is coming ok, just adding articulations for bridges, choruses etc.


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 24, 2018)

This thread is getting super long so if you or anyone else for that matter have any other questions about Shreddage 2 or other vsti metal guitars, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dex (Aug 25, 2018)

I use Reaper and I'm looking forward to seeing your video.


----------

